# LOOKING FOR FISHERMEN (Eastbay on June 6th)



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

Fishing East with Croakers and Lures to get on some Trout. If your interested in helping with the cost of fuel and bait LOOKING FOR 4 reply for more details. $125 a head.

832.896.6794


----------

